# Score Cards



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

There sending them out now in alphebetical order , according to your last name!


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

the IBO forum said they should of started mailing this week.


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

The little lady got her's today. I'm still waiting.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, I recieved mine in the mail today.


----------



## HICK (May 12, 2005)

got mine today. 8:50 range Q 12:10 range P, starting to get excited


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

*Cards*

Got mine today. Range M 1st day range G the 2nd day. Both days are 10:30.
Nice times. Not to late, not to early. I work nights, early mornings are a killer for me.


----------



## hoytman44 (Mar 9, 2008)

RAYHUNTS said:


> Got mine today. Range M 1st day range G the 2nd day. Both days are 10:30.
> Nice times. Not to late, not to early. I work nights, early mornings are a killer for me.


thats ok I'll make sure you're up, Hi Ray, got my cards today also range N and O 10:20 and 10:40.


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

I got mine today, day 1 Q at 10:20, 2nd day P 10:40


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

got mine in today day 1 11:40 range n 
day 2 9:20 range o
day 3 winning hc


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

talkalot said:


> I got mine today, day 1 Q at 10:20, 2nd day P 10:40


Wow, close, I shoot the same times but P then Q. Good times indeed, not to late, not to early. Good start.


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

got mine today, day 1 range g :11:00, day 2 range m 10:00 am ahc, cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*times*

I got G 830am, M 1230pm 

Milkman is G 1230pm, M 830am


See ya there!


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

buddy of mine bob raymond got 10:10 g , 10:50 m AHC


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

820 g and 1240 m here for ahc


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

10:00 P and 11:00 Q for me


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

1140 g
940 m

ahc


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*World times*

Wife got hers today.
Day 1 range N 12:40
Day 2 range O 8:20
Womens hunter class. 
I have never seen women on the same course as the mens in the HC in the last 5 years I shot at worlds. Has anyone seen this before at worlds?


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Day 1 = 12:50 Range N
Day 2 = 8:10 Range O
HC


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

Beergut, if I remember correctly, last year we had a group of women in front of us shooting. I shoot AHC.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Got mine in today. day 1 N 11:30 day 2 O 9:30 HC


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Courses at worlds*

It's no big deal. Just never seen women on the same courses as the mens HC before.I shoot the same class, in the mens division, and I hope they don't have us mixed up, me and my wife. Maybe they don't have as many shooters to justify an additional course? Or maybe it is the economy? I have never shot with a HF and we have the same rules. I will contact the IBO on Monday just to make sure they don't have us mixed up. Good luck to all and have fun !!!


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

12:40 Range M
8:20 Range G 
AHC


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

12:30 on O
8:30 on N

Good Luck everybody at worlds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Got 'em Ranges N&O, 10:30 both days


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

got mine last week..

10:50 day 1
10:10 day 2


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

smurphysgirl said:


> Got 'em Ranges N&O, 10:30 both days


(I should clarify)
Day one: O
Day two: N


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Yep, Yep. Day one N, Day two O. Ready as i'm gonna be.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

alfabuck said:


> Yep, Yep. Day one N, Day two O. Ready as i'm gonna be.


What are your shoot times for each day?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Jon Shea said:


> Got mine in today. day 1 N 11:30 day 2 O 9:30 HC


Cool Jon, i think we're shooting together.


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

*score cards*

I am shooting 10:30 both days N then O. Good luck to all. My first time shooting at Worlds.


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah its my first time at world's!
Day 1 = 9:30 N
Day 2 = 11:30 O

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## jerzyjoe (Jun 13, 2009)

Day 1 range O 
Day 2 range N. 
Good luck to everybody


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

*score card*

I got mine


----------



## jerzyjoe (Jun 13, 2009)

jerzyjoe said:


> Day 1 range O 9:30
> Day 2 range N 11:30
> Good luck to everybody


Who's shooting the same time


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*score cards*

Got mine yesterday. Just opposite ranges and same times as the wife's.
Day 1 range O 12:40
Day 2 range N 8:20
HC
Looking to have a good time !! Good luck to all !!!


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

Got mine today! MBO

Q: 9:00 & P: 12:00


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Just got mine. 
HC
Day 1: 08:00 AM Range N
Day 2: 13:00 PM Range O


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

11:20 g
9:40 m

ahc


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

11:10 F and 9:50 E

Dad got 9:10 M and 11:50 G


----------

